
Bill Gates Backs FBI Over Apple in San Bernardino iPhone Battle - kordless
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/san-bernardino-shooting/bill-gates-backs-fbi-over-apple-san-bernardino-iphone-battle-n524031
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11157328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11157328)

